# WaveLab 5.0 / Probleme mit Nachvertonung



## Lupfich (23. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,
bin neu hier im Forum und hoffe sehr, dass Ihr mir helfen könnt!

Mein Problem: Ich möchte mit WaveLab 5.0 ein Video (mov) nachvertonen, was angeblich mit diesem Programm sehr komfortabel möglich sein soll. Wenn ich aber in der Montage-Ansicht eine Videospur öffne und meine *.mov einfüge, sehe ich danach keine Bilder. Ich habe schon die Samplerate angeglichen, das hat aber auch nichts gebracht. In der Online-Hilfe von WavLab 5.0 wird das Thema nicht mit einem Wort erwähnt. 

Wer weiß Rat? Gibt es vielleicht irgendwo ein Tutorial zum Thema? Ich verzweifle gerade stückchenweise.....

Lupfich


----------

